# Amazon -- Release the 40 Hour Cap!!!



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

UCA1 has a lot of drivers that have maxed out, and the heat wave has already hit the Bay Area (not to mention it's Burning Man this week AND Labor Day Weekend).

Release the cap!!! We want to work!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Would you not be An Employee if they did ?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Must be nice that the only problem a lot of you guys/gals have is not being able to work more than 40 hours!
That's not an actual problem they need to address. They need to make the work accessible, not worry about increasing caps.

I have to tell you...it's extremely annoying to hear complaints about it! Try FISHING for 40 hours for 8 or so hours of work!
Then you'll have something to really complain about! 

And the next who posts "i've already worked 40hrs and I can't see anymore blocks, why???!".....Well you better buckle up


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Dont they have to start paying us time and a half for every hour after 40 hrs? At my warehouse, the max increased rate is $22/hr. That must mean by offering $22/hr, they are finding enough drivers. Time and a half would be $27/hr. So they'd rather pay $22/hr than $27/hr.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

SMH. Time and a Half is for Employees.

An increased rate is what an IC is contracted for. 

It's like, Do or Do Not, there is no try.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> SMH. Time and a Half is for Employees.
> 
> An increased rate is what an IC is contracted for.
> 
> It's like, Do or Do Not, there is no try.


lol I was waiting for someone to correct them


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Haha, well they, uber, lyft amazon and others try, then leave it up to the courts to decide. Knowing they are going to get away with it for years until a competent Judge makes a ruling.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Which is exactly why they will never remove the cap for 40 hours. More chance of being "considered" an employee and able to sue for overtime.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Which is exactly why they will never remove the cap for 40 hours. More chance of being "considered" an employee and able to sue for overtime.


they've done it before .. they did it the week of Prime Day actually. and they had the cap released for months during the holidays last year.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> they've done it before .. they did it the week of Prime Day actually. and they had the cap released for months during the holidays last year.


We all know that they do it, but typically they just do it quietly as it fits their needs. It's cheaper to pay standard rate rather than pay increased rates. And of course there are times when both have happened(neither at my location has ever happened as never needed). The only reason drivers find out is because someone get's offers after 40 hours or asks the warehouse boss. They will always put on the front it's "part time".

So....consider yourself lucky that the balance of work and drivers at your location allows you to get in full 40 hours and see increased rates. 
Our location is completely out of balance with every aspect.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> We all know that they do it, but typically they just do it quietly as it fits their needs. It's cheaper to pay standard rate rather than pay increased rates. And of course there are times when both have happened(neither at my location has ever happened as never needed). The only reason drivers find out is because someone get's offers after 40 hours or asks the warehouse boss. They will always put on the front it's "part time".
> 
> So....consider yourself lucky that the balance of work and drivers at your location allows you to get in full 40 hours and see increased rates.
> Our location is completely out of balance with every aspect.


yeah, it's never announced, it's only by word of mouth when I find out if they released it or not.

i'm not asking them for increased rates, i'm asking them to release the cap when they clearly need more drivers this weekend.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

ASK & YOU SHALL RECEIVE, they just released the cap for us


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

In Los Angeles NO ONE IS WORKING TODAY! I had 5 unreserved blocks sitting in the app for 4:30 to 6:30 and when refreshing they are still there. That NEVER happens. Haha, I took the day off as well...


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

dkcs said:


> In Los Angeles NO ONE IS WORKING TODAY! I had 5 unreserved blocks sitting in the app for 4:30 to 6:30 and when refreshing they are still there. That NEVER happens. Haha, I took the day off as well...


I don't want to be working either, but i'm going to Disneyworld next week, so gotta get in where ya fit in!


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

They would never do that. Their insurance probably won't allow it. The way they see it, the more you work the more chance of fatigue. Which means more delivery mistakes, as well as more chance of getting into a car accident which Amazon would be liable for under their insurance policy.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

This must be the ask amazon and you shall receive thread?? 

I have a request......ONE F'ING 4 hour block a day for the next 60 days!
Get on it ASAP!


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Pending lawsuit for not paying enough for people in the past who worked more then 40.. so never again will you be able to work more then 40... I herd in U.K. The max you are allowed to work is 25 hours with flex



soupergloo said:


> ASK & YOU SHALL RECEIVE, they just released the cap for us


Wow


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

I would be really shocked if Amazon actually allowed anyone to go past 40 hours of work in a week. In California, where we have the most rigid worker protection laws, there are armies of lawyers standing by ready to file a class action over this very thing so they can collect their multi-million dollar paycheck.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Meet with my accountant and told me if I don't create a corporation then I will be taxed at 15% rate and self employment additional 15% for a total of 30 percent. Even with mileage write off you have to pay 30% of 90% of all money made. Not what's left after write offs. So if your working full time for long periods be fair warmed there a good chance your gonna get taxed out the ying yang



dkcs said:


> I would be really shocked if Amazon actually allowed anyone to go past 40 hours of work in a week. In California, where we have the most rigid worker protection laws, there are armies of lawyers standing by ready to file a class action over this very thing so they can collect their multi-million dollar paycheck.


Lawsuit already in progress. No one has been notified because class action status is still pending


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

dkcs said:


> I would be really shocked if Amazon actually allowed anyone to go past 40 hours of work in a week. In California, where we have the most rigid worker protection laws, there are armies of lawyers standing by ready to file a class action over this very thing so they can collect their multi-million dollar paycheck.


this shit is so stupid .. don't take an independent contractor position and then try to sue as if you were an employee; no one is forcing them to work more than 40 hours/week.

i'll update the thread if they let us work over 40 this week.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> This must be the ask amazon and you shall receive thread??
> 
> I have a request......ONE F'ING 4 hour block a day for the next 60 days!
> Get on it ASAP!


lol come to the Bay Area -- there are plenty of blocks to be had.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> this shit is so stupid .. don't take an independent contractor position and then try to sue as if you were an employee; no one is forcing them to work more than 40 hours/week.
> 
> i'll update the thread if they let us work over 40 this week.
> 
> I agree as a contractor you should be able to work as much as you want but for some reason this is not true at flex. I am ic at other companies and I work 7 days a week 12 hours a day all the time


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> They would never do that. Their insurance probably won't allow it. The way they see it, the more you work the more chance of fatigue. Which means more delivery mistakes, as well as more chance of getting into a car accident which Amazon would be liable for under their insurance policy.


Amazon is not liable we all have our own insurance on our vehicles. Amazon does not pay for it. This is IC they are not responsible for any expenses


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Movaldriver said:


> Amazon is not liable we all have our own insurance on our vehicles. Amazon does not pay for it. This is IC they are not responsible for any expenses


Amazon does provide the car insurance. It's in your app under help. Your personal insurance will not cover courier driving. If you so much as ask they might cancel you (yes - just asking agents a question can be noted in your file and have an effect).

Without Amazons insurance you'd be taking a big risk - effectively without insurance and fully responsible for any accident while delivering. And the gig doesn't pay enough to justify another $400+ a month for a commercial policy that would.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Amazon is not liable we all have our own insurance on our vehicles. Amazon does not pay for it. This is IC they are not responsible for any expenses


Not true Amazon provides commercial insurance similar to Ubers James River insurance with a high deductible.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> i'll update the thread if they let us work over 40 this week.


nope, capped at 40 for the week even though they released the daily cap of 8 hours. it was nice to max out early I suppose


----------

